# Looking for RP Partner



## Lea.Tigris (Nov 11, 2017)

Okay so this is a new one for me, but looking to find an rp partner.
I'm looking for one person, maybe more to join later, we'll see.

Quick info:
Female Golden Tiger.
Confident, out going, but can be defensive. Usually the one in charge.

Over 18s only incase things get nsfw, be it violence or.. *blush*

Prefer the rp to be on my IM telegram.

Not sure exactly what I'm after beyond good character development and interaction.
We'll set a scene and see how it goes after a chat to see if we get on as people? 

Feel free to message me!
Just keep in mind I'm GMT+1 and have a day job! So responses may not always be quick!


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2017)

Hmm.. Is this a female only thing, or can I sign up?


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Nov 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Hmm.. Is this a female only thing, or can I sign up?



This forums popufur wanting to rp with me.. ??

It would depend on intent.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 11, 2017)

Yaka and Lea, under a tree,
K-I-S-S-I-N-G !


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 11, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> popufur


_cringes until he can't cringe anymore_

God, I hate that word. 

Well, I wanna see your RP'ing skills. Got Telegram yesterday too, so might as well use it. xD

That is, if you're ok with RP'ing with a guy.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Steelite said:


> Yaka and Lea, under a tree,
> K-I-S-S-I-N-G !


Pffft. Shush you.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Pffft. Shush you.


Don't ye be shushin' me, big boi.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Nov 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> _cringes until he can't cringe anymore_
> 
> God, I hate that word.
> 
> ...



I don't mind it. Maybe after I finish your commission. :'3 I don't want it looming over me if we rp.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 12, 2017)

Lea.Tigris said:


> I don't mind it. Maybe after I finish your commission. :'3 I don't want it looming over me if we rp.


Hahaha. xD

Fair enough. <3


----------



## charlesgray (Nov 13, 2017)

Is there still an opening?


----------



## Anon_the_human (Feb 1, 2020)

Hello, is there an opening as well?


----------

